# Server Speeds



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have received a few messages from users about the speed of the server.

I have noticed speed issues myself over the past two days, sometimes the speed is wicked fast other times its a little slow (its not too bad but still slow)

In checking things out it appears our server is running fine, (In fact as I write this our server is creating pages in under 1 tenth of a second!) So everything on the server is good!

The problem appears to be right outside our ISP. I went to our ISP's homepage and also had the same speed issues. In doing a tracert I found an address just outside our ISP that is having intermittent issues. 

I have submitted a problem report to our ISP hopefully they can work with their backbone service provider to quickly repair the issue.

We are sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I am finding it VERY slow and almost unusable today. I just did a DSL Reports check on my system and all apears well here.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It was really slow earlier today, but at the moment it's pretty quick. The ISP's working on it.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

There have been two occasions today when I got a "server not found" error when going to a thread. (about 10 seconds lag from click to error) A refresh took care of the problem each time.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

There is still an intermittent problem located just outside our ISP. For most of the day today the speed was great it did have its momentary glitches. Hopefully they are working on it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I am having GREAT speeds at the moment. I have no idea how long it will last, but I like it. Now I have to figure out what to do with all the time I saved.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Heres the latest traceroute from my workplace:

traceroute to dbstalk.com (209.151.91.45), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 cisco (209.210.251.1) 0.611 ms 0.509 ms 0.455 ms
2 s8-1-1.gw01.scrl.eli.net (209.210.249.37) 1.036 ms 2.716 ms 1.534 ms
3 srp2-0.cr02.rcrd.eli.net (208.186.20.18) 1.998 ms 2.163 ms 1.327 ms
4 p9-0.cr01.sntd.eli.net (207.173.114.57) 6.075 ms 6.098 ms 8.791 ms
5 srp3-0.cr02.sntd.eli.net (208.186.21.34) 5.104 ms 5.006 ms 4.949 ms
6 so-0-0-0--0.er02.plal.eli.net (207.173.114.142) 6.129 ms 7.096 ms 7.919 ms
7 mae-west.twtelecom.net (198.32.200.49) 8.857 ms 9.216 ms 12.994 ms
8 66-192-250-33.gen.twtelecom.net (66.192.250.33) 24.574 ms 24.311 ms 24.560 ms
9 dist-02-so-0-0-0-0.okld.twtelecom.net (168.215.55.74) 24.734 ms 28.168 ms 27.293 ms
10 dist-01-ge-2-3-0-0.okld.twtelecom.net (168.215.55.85) 26.404 ms 25.350 ms 25.316 ms
11 dist-01-so-0-0-0-0.mdso.twtelecom.net (168.215.55.78) 24.893 ms 25.092 ms 24.494 ms
12 core-01-so-1-0-0-0.dnvr.twtelecom.net (168.215.55.213) 75.706 ms 72.588 ms 77.100 ms
13 sagg-01-rif-1.dnvr.twtelecom.net (66.192.245.90) 73.209 ms 73.018 ms 72.743 ms
14 66.162.99.2 (66.162.99.2) 76.459 ms 74.097 ms 72.823 ms
15 209.151.91.45 (209.151.91.45) 73.526 ms 73.046 ms 73.588 ms

I'm getting spurts of speed followed by long waits at the moment.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Worthless again here. There is a serious problem somewhere.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Same here Z'loth.

You can see that the speeds get bad just before the server
12 core-01-so-1-0-0-0.dnvr.twtelecom.net (168.215.55.213) 75.706 ms 72.588 ms 77.100 ms
13 sagg-01-rif-1.dnvr.twtelecom.net (66.192.245.90) 73.209 ms 73.018 ms 72.743 ms
14 66.162.99.2 (66.162.99.2) 76.459 ms 74.097 ms 72.823 ms


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I was just going to post that its slow and then it speeded up again. :shrug:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have placed a trouble ticket with our ISP.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I worked with our ISP and they worked with their upstream provider. Everything looks good now!

In fact I went from it taking 19 hops to get here to 10 hops to get here! A big improvement!

Thanks for hanging in there everyone!

Enjoy!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm getting GREAT response times today. Thanks Scott.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Your welcome! Have fun!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Forum does seem to be quit a bit faster today, at least for me.


----------

